# Oolong, the famous "pancake bunny"



## akpe (Feb 28, 2003)

It may be way old news, but I just found out 
Since it's taken from another forum, I'l quote:



> _Originally posted by Xero_Justice_
> [quote:1xdcp0fw]I'm sorry for this news, Oolong passed away on January 7th, 2003.
> He was so well and cheerful as usual, but at 14:30 his condition changed suddenly, and he couldn't support himself less and less, seemed to feel dull.
> Then at 19:30, he softly stopped breathing in the arms of his owner and completed his eight years and five months and more several days life filled with various adventure.
> ...












Many of you will remember the foreign objects placed on Oolong's head...





































You can find more pictures of Oolong at his site: http://www.fsinet.or.jp/~sokaisha/rabbit/rabbit.htm[/quote:1xdcp0fw]


----------



## ntchwaidumela (Nov 1, 2004)

sou...kanashii desu. oolong kun...sayonara !!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How sad! Thank you for informing us.


----------

